# CSM



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2011)

This is from a few years ago but I still do it the exact same way. 

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/htJLByKl8dw[/video]


Getting ready to mill a bigger one here in a week or so. Anyone want to see it?


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 26, 2011)

Dude, you are like a gymnast!

As above, oh hell yeah, I want see the next one!

I've got a pecan stump around the corner, just begging for something like this!

I'll try to get pics tomorrow...

p


----------



## JMC (Nov 26, 2011)

What a way to go with it, I've tried freestyle but it just doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2011)

+ oh hell yeah!


----------



## CodyS (Nov 29, 2011)

any chance of you paying for my plane ticket ? hahahahahahaha


----------



## firemedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Man that's crazy. I've used a small 'alaskan' mill with a 20" bar before for resawing reclaimed timbers... but that bar on your saw absolutely trips me out!:scare: That has got to be one BOSS of a saw to drive that. You mount a bar on a motorcycle engine?:clapping:


I'm really blown away by that saw! lol


----------



## robster68 (Jan 3, 2012)

*I want to party with you dude!*


----------



## phinds (Jan 3, 2012)

Kevin, it's always good to know that your insanity is consistent :rolleyes2:


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 5, 2012)

That chainsaw reminds me if Mick Dundee in Crocodile Dundee. That's not a knife..this is a knife!!!!

Holly cow that's a big saw


----------



## DKMD (Mar 5, 2012)

I've never seen any kind of timber milling in person, but I could watch videos like that all day… The only thing missing is the gratuitous crotch grain shot at the end!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2012)

DKMD said:


> … The only thing missing is the gratuitous crotch grain shot at the end!



I've got one of them out there waiting on the router-planer. But the problem is the router-planer is waiting on me. 


:ireful:


----------

